# Will she return?



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi All,

Long-time-no-post, but really glad to see the forum is still going strong!

I am feeling sick with guilt and wonder if anyone else has any past experience to share--in a nut-shell, I've had to capture a feral pigeon we've befriended over the years in order to help her with a wound, and I'm wondering if she'll ever come back to our terrace again.

The long version: we have a roof terrace and for two years now have been feeding a pair of pigeons. It's mostly the female that comes during the day (I presume the male is sitting). She used to be very cautious but over the years has gotten very friendly and tame with us, and often 'hangs out' during the day when we are home, napping on the wall and such.

Three days ago she turned up and was lightly favoring her right foot and just looking a bit unclean, though I couldn't see anything. Over the last 48 hours she started properly limping, and this morning I spotted swelling on one toe, and finally could see the culprit: hair. I knew that I would need to get my hands on her as soon as possible before it got infected or 'died', so I set a trap, caught her, used surgical scissors and got the hair free (It must have hurt  , cleaned her up and set her free.

I have high hopes that she'll recover as the wound looked fairly tidy and she is otherwise healthy, but I feel SICK knowing that we built up trust with her over all this time, and I betrayed it today, and basically terrified her. Will she ever come back to see us? If not, I just knew it was a sacrifice I had to make as I couldn't watch her suffer, but she really is like a 'pet' now and I'm heartbroken and just feel awful. 

Anyone have experience here? I've done plenty of rehab patch-ups on birds over the years, but only ever 'strangers' (or else my own fattie pet pigeon--for those who remember Pidge Pidge, he's still going strong and has been with us for more than 16 years!).

Thanks, hope all are well,
Jill


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

*Update!*

Update--she showed up again, just a few hours after 'the procedure'! I AM SO RELIEVED! Maybe on some level she knew I was helping her.  Limp is about the same (I'm actually glad it's no worse so soon after I had to mess with it). I'm happy!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that she came back! And that you managed to catch her and free her... I once had to watch a pigeon lose her foot because I was unable to catch her.

BTW, your woodie rescue, Norwood, is nesting in a food dish at the moment!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Jill

Good to see ya. Glad your little rescue turned up again!

One of mine who came in the lounge for his pot of food, I had to 'take off the streets' for weeks when he got an injury - even shuttled him back and forth to Cynthia's - but the day after I released him, he just trotted back in looking for his food like nothing ever happened 

John


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Pigeons are smart. Probably the foot feels better now!


----------

